# WalMart



## lpctv (Aug 26, 2006)

A blonde was weed-eating her yard and accidentally cut off the tail of her cat which was hiding in the grass.
In a panic and not sure of what to do next, she finally decided to rush her cat, along with the tail, over to WALMART!

Why WALMART???



Spoiler



Because as everyone knows, WALMART is the largest retailer in the world!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow.

Just wow.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

He's here all week, folks. Be sure to tip your waitress...and try the veal.:lol:


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Why the spoiler thing?? 

It's a joke, it's supposed to have a punchline.

Should have just put ... decided to rush her cat along with the tail over to WALMART Since they're the largest retailer in the world.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

?????? why try to retail your cat??? is a cat without tail a lessatailor(Legislator) like congress??


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:scratch:


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

Um I hate to admit this but it took me from the day that was posted until now to get that. Is it just me or...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's you, Luke. 

Re-tail-er -- get it?!?! :scratch:

Heers yer sine! :lol:


----------



## alevine1986 (Jul 10, 2007)

That joke was just awful!


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

glennb said:


> Why the spoiler thing??
> 
> It's a joke, it's supposed to have a punchline.
> 
> Should have just put ... decided to rush her cat along with the tail over to WALMART Since they're the largest retailer in the world.


First of all, the joke was horrible. I liked the spoiler thing because I sat there trying to figure out the punchline before clicking on the button. I never came with anything as bad as the actual punchline though so without the button I would have wasted less time on a bad joke. Never mind, I changed my mind, I hated the spoiler button!


----------

